# ACPI KERNEL FAILURE CPU temperature unable to be loaded



## frederick NEY (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello FreeBSD community,

I'm using a firewall base on FreeBSD which is OPNsense. After installation on a server, running with a AMD AM2+ Athlon II x2 4400, I got ACPI kernel error that I would like to remove cause of the error message is printed into the shell where I'm configuring the firewall.

Here is the error.


```
ACPI Error: [OX80] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20150515/psargs-391)
ACPI Error: Methode parse/execution failed [\_TZ_.THRM._TMP] (Node 0xfffff80003b54280), AE_NOT_FOUND (20150515/psparse-552)
```

As I not need the temperature sensor if the solution is to remove the script, it will be not a problem but I didn't know where I can remove the script.

In attached file there is the output of `acpidump -dt`


----------



## frederick NEY (Feb 13, 2016)

found something wrong on the file acpi_kernel.txt that i have attached at line 7199.

previously it was

```
Method (_TMP, 0, NotSerialized)  // _TMP: Temperature
{
    If (((RBYT (0x98, 0x01) & 0x80) == OX80))
    {                                  ^
        Return (0x0B86)
    }
    Else
    {
        Local0 = ((RBYT (0x98, 0x01) * 0x0A) + 0x0AAC)
        Return (Local0)
    }
}
```

instead of


```
Method (_TMP, 0, NotSerialized)  // _TMP: Temperature
{
    If (((RBYT (0x98, 0x01) & 0x80) == 0x80))
    {                                  ^
        Return (0x0B86)
    }
    Else
    {
        Local0 = ((RBYT (0x98, 0x01) * 0x0A) + 0x0AAC)
        Return (Local0)
    }
}
```

but now how i can load this new correction.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2016)

frederick NEY said:


> I'm using a firewall based on FreeBSD which is OPNsense.


Thread pc-bsd-freenas-nas4free-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290/


----------

